# Alarm wiring and breaking into a '02 Sentra



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

Is anyone familiar with the wiring and stuff on the alarm system on a '02 Sentra SE-R? What is the quickest easiest way to disable the alarm? What about entering the car itself, what's the easiest way to get into the car?

No, I'm not trying to do something illegal here... some guy stole some sh*t out of my car and I know who it is, he stole my head unit, amp, and two 15's out of my car. I can't call the police as I don't have receipts for the sh*t, and I don't wanna fuck up his car, I just want to stealthily get in, get the shit, and get out. Any help would be appreciated, I sunk a lot of money into my system and this prick stole it. I just need to know the easiest way to get into a Sentra and turn off the alarm if activated.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

GrdLock said:


> *No, I'm not trying to do something illegal here... *


Last time I checked... it was illegal to break into a car... whether it is to get your stuff back or not... it is still illegal to break into someone elses car...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Alarm wiring and breaking into a '02 Sentra*



faithandfame said:


> *Last time I checked... it was illegal to break into a car... whether it is to get your stuff back or not... it is still illegal to break into someone elses car... *


Ok well he stole my shit so I could give a rat's ass if it's illegal to break into his car. He's lucky I'm trying to do this without breaking the shit out of his car. If worst comes to worse I'll just take a damn brick to the window but I'm not mean enough that I wanna fuck up his car at least.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I could tell you... but then I'd have to kill you! 



Sorry man, that totally sux. Karma's a bitch ain't it


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

lol, well either way im gonna get it back..... it's just a matter of if i do any damage to his car or not. if worst comes to worst, i'll just take a brick to the window, pop the hood, cut the battery cable and be done with it.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

GrdLock said:


> *Is anyone familiar with the wiring and stuff on the alarm system on a '02 Sentra SE-R? What is the quickest easiest way to disable the alarm? What about entering the car itself, what's the easiest way to get into the car?
> 
> No, I'm not trying to do something illegal here... some guy stole some sh*t out of my car and I know who it is, he stole my head unit, amp, and two 15's out of my car. I can't call the police as I don't have receipts for the sh*t, and I don't wanna fuck up his car, I just want to stealthily get in, get the shit, and get out. Any help would be appreciated, I sunk a lot of money into my system and this prick stole it. I just need to know the easiest way to get into a Sentra and turn off the alarm if activated. *


Ask him if you can borrow his car...LOL

Hmmm...it depends on the alarm! Well in most alarms...theres ususally this dash mount button that you push that deactivates the alarm. Just cut those wires and touch them together and the alarm should be off...then again I think I could be wrong!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2003)

Even if you know how the wiring works you still have to get into the car to access it. Getting in without using the door usually means busting a window. The alarm controller box is a bitch and a half to reach and the wires have a thick plastic sheath around them which took me like 30 minutes to remove from my own car when I was installing keyless entry so I wouldnt even want to try it when I was robbing someone else's car. So my advice is:

1) Don't rob the guy's car unless you don't mind going to jail.
2) If you do rob it, bust the window, pop the hood and go for the battery (neg cable please, don't kill yourself). If for some reason the battery doesn't shut the thing off, the alarm siren is on the passenger side of the engine bay near the firewall (for an SR20 anyway). Just cut the wires and it will be quiet. BTW opening the hood WILL set off the alarm.
3) Don't drop the soap.

Note: I don't condone breaking into other people's cars. What you do is your business but if he really did steal your shit then he probably deserves it.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm really surprised and outraged that this thread is still open. No matter who stole what first, two wrongs dont make a right. But lets say you do go and steal his system, what then?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I agree, this should have been deleted a long time ago.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

this thread needs to be closed


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

someone stole my system and i didnt have receipts for it either. insurance will still pay for it. revenge seems sweet but not if he turns around and takes you to jail. do it the right way man.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

No receipts? Where did you get your 'system'? Enough.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

THats the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


----------

